# 

## Tomasz Antkowiak

No wlasnie: jak?

To pytanie kieruje glownie do forumowych mistrzod dekarstwa, ale jesli ktokolwiek czuje sie na silach aby cos podpowiedziec to chetnie wyslucham.

Nasz dach to 2 regularne polacie, kazda o dlugosci ok 7,5 metra i szerokosci 13 metrow. Kat nachylenia wynosi 40 stopni. Aktualnie kominy sa dociagniete do polaci od dolu i tak na zime zostanie, okna dachowe beda 2 lub 3 ale to tez po zimie.

Dach w konstrukcji krokwiowo-jetkowej, bez belki kalenicowej, tylko podbity w szczycie deska kalenicowa od spodu. Krokwie wysokosci 20 cm grubosci 8cm, po 17 szt na kazda polac.

Aktualnie dach jest odeskowany i na deske polozona jest papa wierzchniego krycia wg sugestii wczesniejszych.

Przed zima zamierzam polozyc pierwsza warstwe welny miedzy krokwie - 15cm, zatem miedzy deskami a welna zostanie 50mm przerwy wentylacyjnej... no i wlasnie...

Podbitki nie chcemy miec, wiec styropian na elewacji podciagne pod same deski okapu, wiec sila rzeczy ta przestrzen miedzy welna a deskowaniem zostanie od strony okapu na szczelnie zamknieta. W kalenicy aktualnie tez jest szczelnie bo przeciez lalo by sie nam do srodka.

Na sciany szczytowe poukladalem po 15cm styropianu i pianka poliuretanowa uszczelnilem to do sciany i deskowania od spodu. Zostawilem tylko w pod samej kalenicy otwory (po jednym z kazdej strony) o wymiarach 15x15cm.

Docelowo na dachu polozona bedzie blacha na kontralatach i latach, ale papa jako wstepne krycie zostanie juz na dobre.

Ktos podpowie jak poprawnie wentylowac te przestrzen miedzy welna a deskami ?

----------


## genezyp

ocieplenie skosów do kalenicy czy do linii płaskiego sufitu (jętek) i stryszek zostaje nieogrzewany?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na razie tak, stryszek zostanie nieocieplony, ale docelowo tez chce polozyc tam welne.

----------


## tomraider

> Ktos podpowie jak poprawnie wentylowac te przestrzen miedzy welna a deskami ?


Przy tych założeniach to cienko to widzę. Dziwne że dopiero na tym etapie zaczęłeś się tym interesować , w kalenicy trzeba wyciąć dechy po 5 cm na stronę i na to membranę , za murłatą w każdej przestrzeni między krokwiami trzeba wstawić od zewnątrz dachu między deskowanie a dolny brzeg pasa papy wywietrznik własnej roboty o blachy np alu  długi na np 50-60 cm , wysoki na 2 cm  z kratką przeciw owadom.oczywiście pod wywietrznikiem trzeba wyciąć czy nawiercić deskowanie więc ani łatwo ani przyjemnie to nie będzie się robić.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Przy tych założeniach to cienko to widzę. Dziwne że dopiero na tym etapie zaczęłeś się tym interesować , w kalenicy trzeba wyciąć dechy po 5 cm na stronę i na to membranę , za murłatą w każdej przestrzeni między krokwiami trzeba wstawić od zewnątrz dachu między deskowanie a dolny brzeg pasa papy wywietrznik własnej roboty o blachy np alu  długi na np 50-60 cm , wysoki na 2 cm  z kratką przeciw owadom.oczywiście pod wywietrznikiem trzeba wyciąć czy nawiercić deskowanie więc ani łatwo ani przyjemnie to nie będzie się robić.


Chyba nie wyrazilem sie wystarczajaco jasno:

Dach zostal obity papa i tak na razie zostanie, docelowe pokrycie bedziemy w stanie polozyc w perspektywie roku, moze 2 lat. Bez wiekszego problemu moge na szczycie robic wywietrznik zamkniety membrana o jakiej mowisz - ale dopiero w chwili kiedy zaslonie go blacha, bo inaczej bedzie mi tamtedy leciala woda.

W kwestii nawiewnikow o ktorych piszesz w dalszej czesci to chyba nie bardzo skumalem. Czy te blaszane ksztaltki mialbym umiescic pod papa od otworow w deskach wykonanych miedzy murlata a kalenica (tuz przy murlacie) az do samej krawedzi dachu? Jesli wlasnie to miales na mysli to u nas to malo realne. Dach ma podcienie na obu spadach i te blachy musialy by miec ok 230cm dlugosci aby od krawedzi dachu siegnac nad murlate...

Nie mniej jesli wentylacja miala by sie odbywac spod blachy to bez wiekszego problemu bylbym w stanie cos podobnego wykonac, z tym ze nie opuszczal bym tego az do okapu a jedynie nieco ponizej murlaty, tak aby ewentualna woda splywajaca po wstepnym pokryciu papa nie mogla sie tam cofnac.

W kwestii latwosci i przyjemnosci wykonania to ani jakiejsc szczegolnej trudnosci tu nie widze ani mnie jakas niechec nie napelnia... puki co  :wink: 

Zastanawiam sie tez na jakim etapie nalezy interesowac sie wentylacja welny na poddaszu jesli nie wlasnie na etapie przygotowan do ukladania tejze welny...  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> . Bez wiekszego problemu moge na szczycie robic wywietrznik zamkniety membrana o jakiej mowisz - ale dopiero w chwili kiedy zaslonie go blacha, bo inaczej bedzie mi tamtedy leciala woda.


No to się okaże czy tak łatwo wyciąć przybite do krokwi deski w kalenicy i zasłonić je membraną. Jeszcze przed założeniem blachy dach ma być szczelny, po to jest właśnie krycie wstępne, blacha czy dachówka  chroni tylko to szczelne krycie wstępne przed słońcem, śniegiem, gradem ,itp i oczywiście daje efekt wizualny.




> W kwestii nawiewnikow o ktorych piszesz w dalszej czesci to chyba nie bardzo skumalem. .


.

W okolicy nad murłatą , a nie przy okapie, tylko tam gdzie papa ma łączenie da się wstawić pod papę na zakład wywietrznik , uniesie on papę o np 2 cm na szerokości np 50 cm, oczywiście kontłaty trzeba uszczelnić po bokach lepikiem bo skropliny ominą wywietrznik i polecą wzdłuż i na kontry, wywietrznik musi sięgnąć poza zakład gdzie potrzebne są dziury przez deskowanie. Ani prosto ani łatwo nie da się tego zrobić.




> .Zastanawiam sie tez na jakim etapie nalezy interesowac sie wentylacja welny na poddaszu.


.

Najprędzej oglądając właśnie zakupiony projekt domu , najpóżniej przed wykonaniem więżby ,deskowania i krycia papą. Teraz jest trochę po jabłkach i zostało rzeżbienie.

----------


## TINEK

a nie możesz zrobić "klasycznie" tzn wpuscić powietrze miedzy deski a wełnę, przecież nie musisz dojeżdżać styropianem do samych desek

ja też nie mam podbitki i tak zrobiłem, zostawiłem szczelinę 2 - 3 cm, którą zabezpieczyłem przed niepożądanymi "gośćmi", w moim wątku znajdziesz moje "samorobne" kratki wentylacyjne

oczywiście w kalenicy wylot

pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dobra. Wszystko jasne  :smile: 

Dziekuje za podpowiedzi, zastosuje sie  :smile:

----------


## mrxaoo

Czy mogę się podłączyć pod pytanie, żeby nie zakładać podobnego wątku. Mam podobną sytuację. Dach dwuspadowy, też konstrukcja krokwiowo jętkowa, 40stopni spadek. Krokwy coś koło 7,5-8m. Wykonano pełne deskowanie z papą. Na to dachówka ceramiczna. Zaraz będę ocieplał. Teraz dopiero się zorientowałem, że mam zrobione tak, że:
- deskowanie jest pełne do samego szczytu, do kalenicy
- nie ma na szczycie w kalenicy żadnego "wywietrznika". Słowem jest decha do dechy, nad tym pewnie papa, przykryte gąsiorami zwykłymi.

Teraz chcę ocieplać i ci sami dekarze proponują tak:
- styropian dociągnięty pod połać deskowania, ucięty pod takim samy kątem jak połać dachu, zostawiona dylatacja 2-3cm.
- ocieplamy między krokwy 18cm wełny (krokwy 20cm) tak, aby zostawić 2 cm przerwy wentylacyjnej
- pod krokwami druga warstwa 5 lub 10cm
- ocieplamy do jętek, robimy płasko sufit 
- nad tym tworzy się nieogrzewane poddasze NIEWENTYLOWANE ( mam tylko wyłaz, nic więcej)
- dodatkowo dekarze mówią, żeby ocieplić jedną warstwą między krokwami po krokwach do samego szczytu kalenicy zostawiając oczywiście 2 cm luzu pomiędzy deskowaniem a wełną. Wszędzie, oczywiście.

I niby wszystko fajnie, tylko że na szczycie, w kalenicy nie mam żadnego otworu wentylacyjnego. Dekarz mówi klasykę - on tak robi zawsze, a przewiew jest zachowany, powietrze płynie ale pomiędzy jedną stroną budynku, a drugą. Czyli w normalnym układzie na wszystkim rysunkach widzę, iż powietrze płynie dajmy na to przez podbitkę i szczelinę wentylacjyną pod deskowaniem z "lewej połaci" do szczytu kalenicy i uchodzi kalenicą, z prawej połaci też do szczytu i uchodzi kalenicą. A w proponowanej przez dekarzy metodzie powietrze ma płynąć np. z lewj połaci poprzez szczyt kalenicy i potem pod prawą połać i uchodzi z prawej strony kalenicy podbitką. Wtedy powietrze ma dłuższą drogę, od strony fizycznej ma to może nawet i sens, ale czy w praktyce to będzie działać?

Dodam tylko od siebie, iż będę miał wentylację mechaniczną, więc w zimę to raczej przesuszone powietrze będzie.

----------


## mcbr

Witam.
http://www.tjb.se/produktpdf/TJB_Ven...slag_plast.pdf

prosto i szybko
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## mrxaoo

może i prosto, może i szybko, ale sam tego nie zrobię. Dekarz też upiera się przy swoim, że tak się robi i jest dobrze...

----------


## mrxaoo

no właśnie ja tam nic nie mam :/ pełne deskowanie, bez otwarcia kalenicy. Kierbud kręci nosem, że niby powinno, ale nie koniecznie, a dekarz daje sobie ręke uciąć, że nie ma potrzeby - i że będzie działało... i teraz sam nie wiem... będzie to działać czy nie...?

----------


## tomraider

> powietrze płynie ale pomiędzy jedną stroną budynku, a drugą.  A w proponowanej przez dekarzy metodzie powietrze ma płynąć np. z lewj połaci poprzez szczyt kalenicy i potem pod prawą połać i uchodzi z prawej strony kalenicy podbitką. .


Oczywiście dekarz gada głupoty,  Jak wielkie musiałyby być szczeliny wentylacyjne i jak silny wiatr żeby to choć troszeczkę zadziałało.  Nie ma szans. zawsze , dopóki działa  grawitacja ziemi, powietrze ciepłe będzie się unosić do góry a zimne będzie opadać w dół , częściowe straty ciepła izolacji skosów ogrzewają powietrze w przestrzeni wentylującej  tworzy się niewielki laminarny cug suszący ocieplenie ,więżbę i deskowanie, nie ma cudów : wlot musi być w okolicy okapu lub najdalej w okolicy murłaty i wylot musi być w kalenicy, kratki wentylacyjne są jakimś tam rozwiązaniem niepotrzebnie komplikującym i podrażającym wentylację dachu.

Dekarz jak mu rękę obetną to straci pracę  :wink:    kiero ma nosa więc nim kręci i dobrze bo ma rację.

----------


## mrxaoo

no dobra, to jak teraz zrobić? Da się poprawić kalenicę? Oczywiście, że się da, ale jakoś sprawnie się da to poprawić? bez rozbierania połowy dachu ?

----------


## mcbr

Szanowni kolego mrxaoo, podałem link jak to zrobić. Wiertarka + wyrzynak godzina roboty i cały dach zwentylowany. Proszę mi wierzyć jest to najprostsza i najtańsza metoda(na tym etapie).

----------


## tomraider

> Szanowni kolego mrxaoo, podałem link jak to zrobić. Wiertarka + wyrzynak godzina roboty i cały dach zwentylowany. Proszę mi wierzyć jest to najprostsza i najtańsza metoda(na tym etapie).


He he na pewno a ni prosta ,ani tania, ani w godzinę do zrobienia, kratki to dobry pomysł pod warunkiem posiadania odpowiedniej powierzchni wentylowanej i możliwości ich trwałego na lata uszczelnienia z papą , o tym nic nie napisałeś. Wyrzynak to wiertło koronowe , tak?

----------


## mcbr

http://www.fresh.se//50.0.1.0/2426/download_4249.php
http://www.byggla.se/EPiServerCommun...7138_90217.jpg

----------


## mrxaoo

i potem co na to, dawać dachówkę taką wentylacyjną?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dekarza wywal bo nie ma o tych sprawach zielonego pojęcia. Ocieplenie zakończ na jętkach. Połaci dachowych nad jętkami nie ocieplaj bo poco???!  Wstaw minimum dwa dwa kominki wentylacyjne (nie dachówkę wentylacyjną!) jak najbliżej kalenicy w celu zwentylowania tego strychu i wszystko będzie OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pjuniewi

> Dekarza wywal bo nie ma o tych sprawach zielonego pojęcia. Ocieplenie zakończ na jętkach. Połaci dachowych nad jętkami nie ocieplaj bo poco???!  Wstaw minimum dwa dwa kominki wentylacyjne (nie dachówkę wentylacyjną!) jak najbliżej kalenicy w celu zwentylowania tego strychu i wszystko będzie OK. Pozdrawiam.


Czy zamiast dwóch kominków wentylacyjnych w dachu można na obydwu ścianach szczytowych przy samym szczycie zrobić po jednym otworze wentylacyjnym ?

----------


## Lecho26

> Należało zastosować systemowe wywietrzniki połaciowe a najlepiej systemową wentylacje kalenicową (najtaniej i najskuteczniej). Twój dekarz powinien to wiedzieć! Pozdrawiam.


Wywietrzniki są oryginalne, przeznaczone do połaci, nie jakaś samoróbka, wg mnie problem tkwi w samej konstrukcji tych wywietrzników, producent coś tu sknocił i to raczej nie jest wina dekarza. Teraz muszę kombinować żeby wentylacja została a wilgoć nie przedostawała się do środka. Jakieś pomysł poza moim ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To z całą pewnością nie są wywietrzniki systemowe producenta gontu. Trzeba wykonać z blachy osłonę wlotu powietrza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lecho26

> To z całą pewnością nie są wywietrzniki systemowe producenta gontu. Trzeba wykonać z blachy osłonę wlotu powietrza. Pozdrawiam.


 a napiszesz coś więcej, jak dokładnie to widzisz ?

----------


## Odysss

> Wracam do tematu wentylacji dachu z pytanie:
> zostawiam szczeline wentylacyjna miedzy krokwiami (wlot od dolu a wylot przy kalenicy). Ale co zrobic z sekcją z oknem? i tak musze oddzielic dolną od górnej czesci tej sekcji. Czy w tej sytuacji w tej sekcji nie nalezy robic wlotu na dole i wylotu przy kalenicy?


Witaj, wiem ze są tu autorytety, które mają rację w wielu sprawach. Jednak powiem Ci coś z mojego doświadczenia. Przy deskowaniu nie trzeba żadnych otworów ani rurek. Przez szczeliny w deskowaniu będzie dmuchać, wystarczy to na wentylację.Pod oknem jak i po bokach pomyśl nad uszczelnieniem tych szczelin. Sama wełna nie zatrzyma wiatru i będziesz miał  cały otwór okienny zimny. W tej sekcji bym nie zostawiał na dole wlotu powietrza, bo będzie dmuchać przy deskach aż do samej ramy i PGK. Wełna przylegając do jakiegoś elementu nie uszczelnia mocno, wiatr będzie śmigał przy powierzchni styku.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Sama wełna nie zatrzyma wiatru i będziesz miał  cały otwór okienny zimny. W tej sekcji bym nie zostawiał na dole wlotu powietrza, bo będzie dmuchać przy deskach aż do samej ramy i PGK. Wełna przylegając do jakiegoś elementu nie uszczelnia mocno, wiatr będzie śmigał przy powierzchni styku.


Takie rady mogą doprowadzić dach do zagłady!
Co znaczą stwierdzenia: "wiatr będzie śmigał", czy "...wełna nie zatrzyma wiatru..."? Z tej wypowiedzi widać, że nie masz pojęcia o teorii przepływów. W takiej szczelinie nie ma przepływów burzliwych a są jedynie laminarne i do tego dość skutecznie dławione. Dławienie zależy od przekroju i długości szczeliny oraz kąta nachylenia połaci.
Co znaczy stwierdzenie: "wełna...   ... nie uszczelnia mocno"? Wełna jest izolacją cieplną stanowiącą barierę dla przepływu powietrza natomiast nie stanowi skutecznej bariery dla przepływu pary wodnej.
W przypadku krycia wstępnego wykonanego papą i montażu izolacji cieplnej pomiędzy krokwiami każde pole pomiędzy krokwiami musi być skutecznie wentylowane. Innymi słowy musi być możliwość skutecznego odprowadzenia nadmiaru pary wodnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Odysss

Ok, wyjasnij. Bo moze nie mowimy o takich samych szczelinach ? W przypadku nabijania suchych desek jedna przy drugiej moze te szczeliny sa male, u mnie gdy deski wyschly, powstaly szczeliny calkiem spore.


Czy 3otwory w krokwiach (mozliwe ze i troche welna przysloniete) wykonane wiertlem 13mm  mimo ze sa troche nizej, pod deskami i ze pod lekkim skosem zapewnia lepszy przeplyw niz dziesiat szczelin 22-25mmx5-10mm ? Pytanie czy to nie wystarczy do wentylacji sekcji z oknem ? Jesli nie wystarczy to ok, moj blad.




> Otwory wiercić skośnie pod oknem i nad oknem po minimum trzy jak najbliżej poszycia.. Pozdrawiam.


W jakiej odleglosci od ramy okna?



> Umiejscowienie Twojego okna pomiędzy krokwiami pozwala na wstawienie rurki średnicy 25~30 mm a może nawet 50 pvc z prawej strony przy krokwi. Umożliwi to przepływ powietrza z przestrzeni pod oknem do przestrzeni nad oknem.


Pomyslales o tym ze ta rurka bedzie dzialac jak chlodnica dla welny i okna? na calej dlugosci? i jak da 50tke pcv to ile tej welny zostanie ? 
Dodatkowo welna (tu zaznaczam ze mowie o welnie skalnej Rockwoola, nie wiem jak inne sie zachowuja) nie otuli szczelnie tej rurki, zimne powietrze bedzie po sciance krazyc od dolu do gory wychladzajac znacznie wiekszy obszar welny/okna
W tej sekcji pod oknem ile tam cm jest od wlotu powietrza do ramy ? 20cm ? 30cm? 
Ile wg Ciebie welny powinno byc a ile powinien zostawic na pustke wentylowana? Ile musi byc tej welny by zatrzymala przeplyw powietrza?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zrób tak jak uważasz za stosowne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawel.

Witam. 
Narazie mam nie użytkowe poddasze ale planuje je zagospodarować. Zastanawiam się co z wentylacją dachu przy kominie. Mam dach, pełne deskowanie, papa i blacho dachówka. Komin przebiega w poprzek krokiew także między dwiema krokwiami całkiem blokuje przepływ powietrza. Powietrze będzie dostawać się od dołu ale nie doleci do kalenicy bo na swej drodze trafi na komin. jak to zrobić żeby było dobrze.??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zastosować wylot powietrza pod kominem pod blachodachówkę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

> Co znaczy stwierdzenie: "wełna...   ... nie uszczelnia mocno"? Wełna jest izolacją cieplną stanowiącą barierę dla przepływu powietrza natomiast nie stanowi skutecznej bariery dla przepływu pary wodnej.


Jakie Ty głupoty  czasem piszesz to aż głowa boli,  przez wełnę mineralną to powietrze sobie może hulać dowoli.. zbuduj sobie domek z samej wełny i spróbój w środku zrobić podciśnienie lub nadciśnienie... to zobaczysz....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"jacenty" Ty wypisujesz głupoty. Owiń sobie głowę wełną i spróbuj oddychać.  Nie rozumiesz zjawisk a się wymądrzasz. Jakie nadciśnienie panuje w przegrodzie, w której jest wełna? Pisz o tym na czym się znasz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

oo widzisz wymyślileś test, który sam powieneś sobie zrobić, może w końcu byś zmadrzał.....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Masz coś mądrzejszego do napisania czy tylko chcesz zaistnieć swoimi durnymi wpisami? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

Durne to jest Twoje twierdzenie , ze welna mineralna to szczelna powietrznie izolacja!! Niech jakis mod sprobuje wykasowasc te posty !!

Nikt madry nie czyta tego forum, zeby mnie wspomoc w walce z glupimi wypowiedziami tego guru forum ? Czy wszyscy w ramach falszywie pojmowanej solidarnosc nie wytykaja guru glupot ?

----------


## Jan P.

Wełna nie zatrzymuje przepływu pary i powietrza. Znacznie spowalnia. Jan

----------


## Odysss

> Durne to jest Twoje twierdzenie , ze welna mineralna to szczelna powietrznie izolacja!! Niech jakis mod sprobuje wykasowasc te posty !!
> 
> Nikt madry nie czyta tego forum, zeby mnie wspomoc w walce z glupimi wypowiedziami tego guru forum ? Czy wszyscy w ramach falszywie pojmowanej solidarnosc nie wytykaja guru glupot ?


Ja napisalem, jako osoba ktora fizycznie zetknela sie z welna i ociepleniem. Wnioski napisalem wyzej. 
Oblozylem murlate welna, a wiaterek sobie dmuchal dalej. 

Rozumiem wszystkich robiacych "trumne" i obkladajacych styro calosc.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Miałem na myśli jeszcze kogoś oprócz nas :smile: 
Ale zgadzam się, zrobienie żelbetowej "trumny" zamiast typowej więźby to dobry pomysł, trochę droższy zapewne ale dobry.

----------


## pawel.

> Zastosować wylot powietrza pod kominem pod blachodachówkę. Pozdrawiam.


Zastosować kominek wentylacyjny.??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie. Należy zastosować wywietrznik połaciowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Kombinuję trochę jak połączyć ocieplenie nakrokwiowe ze standardowym. Krokwie mam 24cm i tyle wełny między nie chciałbym dać + 10cm PIR na krokwiach.  Wymyśliłem coś takiego jak na screenie poniżej. Z tym, że zamiast OSB deska. Jak widać wentylacja jest tylko pod dachówką. Czy to ma w ogóle jakiś sens?
Dorzucam jeszcze PDF-a

----------


## Jan P.

Ma sens. Pod warunkiem perfekcyjnego uszczelnienia od strony pomieszczeń. Jan

----------


## agb

Tak właśnie myślałem. Jakieś sugestie jak to zrobić? Ewentualnie styropian zamiast wełny byłby lepszy?

----------


## Jan P.

> Tak właśnie myślałem. Jakieś sugestie jak to zrobić? Ewentualnie styropian zamiast wełny byłby lepszy?


Tak np. 100. I dokładnie pianka. Jan

----------


## agb

A styropianu przy ruchach więźby nie będzie słychać?

----------


## Jan P.

> A styropianu przy ruchach więźby nie będzie słychać?


Jak robię przy dachach prawie 40 lat , to nie słyszałem :big grin: . Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu. Łączenie różnych rodzajów izolacji teoretycznie jest możliwe choć ryzykowne. W tym przypadku  nakrokwiowo 14 cm lub 16 cm PIR PlUS załatwia sprawę i z pewnością będzie to lepsze i tańsze rozwiązanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Całkowicie się zgadzam. Tylko u mnie wyszłoby:

1. 24cm krokwi
2. 3 cm deskowania
3, 20 cm PIR
4. 3 cm łat
5. 3 cm kontrłat
6. dachówka

Obróbki wyglądałyby jak w bunkrze...

Edit: 

Wg mnie to, co zaprezentowałem ma sens pod warunkiem dobrej paroizolacji od wewnątrz, oraz dobrej wentylacji pomieszczeń. Szukam więc materiału, który zapewni mi dobrą paroizolację. Wzorem metody Barth3za myślę też o płycie magnezowej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deskowanie zbyteczne ale kontrłaty i łaty muszą mieć po 4 cm grubości. Przy dachu kopertowym szerokość okapu można dowolnie kształtować. Przy dachu bezokapowym nie ma żadnego problemu natomiast przy tradycyjnym dwuspadowym można szerokość szczytów regulować wysuwając połać na łatach a okap dowolnie. W załączeniu zdjęcia obrazujące szerokie szczyty i okapy na jednej z moich realizacji zgodnie z sugestią projektantki. Izolacja nakrokwiowa miała  grubość 16 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Źle to co prawda nie wygląda, ale przy moim projekcie nie do końca by jednak pasowało. Dlatego chyba jednak zostanę przy mojej wersji. Tylko muszę znaleźć sposób jak dobrze zaizolować od środka.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście należy wszystko wszystko dokładnie przemyśleć. Można jeszcze zrobić tak: pomiędzy krokwie wełnę skalną i na nią pianka komorowozamknięta + paroizolacja. W załączeniu jeszcze inna moja realizacja z pogrubionymi szczytami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Ale paroizolacja jak rozumiem od środka?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Drążę temat dalej. Doszedłem chyba do dwóch ostatecznych opcji, z których wybiorę jedną. Na pewno więcej jak 10cm nakrokwiowo nie wchodzi w grę. Będę wdzięczny za uwagi.

Opcja 1:



Zalety:

- poprawna wentylacja deskowania
- Uniknięcie problemu okapu i dużego zadaszenia nad tarasem (3m). Nie trzeba pogrubiać krokwi aby wyrównać wysokość.
- Brak problemu "grubego" dachu.
- Mniejsze zużycie płyt PIR. Trzeba je ułożyć tylko w pomieszczeniach. Na strychu nie są wymagane.
- Brak problemu paroizolacji.

Z wad to nieco gorsze U, więc niższe pomieszczenia i brak ciągłości izolacji. Choć o ostatnie można rozwiązać dosyć dobrze.

Opcja 2:



Można w zasadzie zamienić wady i zalety z opcji 1.

----------


## mayek

Jakie Ci wychodzi przesunięcie fazowe w obu przypadkach?

----------


## agb

Opcja 1
Opcja 2

----------


## mayek

> Opcja 1
> Opcja 2


W takim razie opcja 1 latem to będzie jakaś masakra.

----------


## agb

Racja. Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi. Sprawdziłem jeszcze kilka opcji, w tym 40cm wełny, albo samo nakrokwiowe i wszędzie wychodzi podobnie. Tylko opcja 2 wygląda dobrze. Choć nie wiem dlaczego akurat tak.

----------


## agb

Pomijając kwestię przesunięcia fazowego; z tym jeszcze będę kombinował. A zakładając takie warstwy od środka:
-Karton-gips
-płyty PIR pokryte folią aluminiową
-EPS
-OSB/Deska
-Papa
-Łaty, kontrłaty
-Dachówka.

Mamy tutaj zachowaną zasadę, że od środka mamy materiał o największym oporze dyfuzyjnym.

Moje pytanie czy między EPS a OSB/Deską wymagana jest szczelina wentylacyjna? Wiem, że w przypadku samej wełny była wymagana dla wentylacji wełny. Czy przy takich warstwach jak powyżej również szczelina jest wymagana?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bez względu na rodzaj materiału izolacyjnego szczelina jest wymagana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Czy 4cm będzie ok? Przy krokwi 24cm najłatwiej będzie kupić styropian 20cm.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Będzie bardzo OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kurtz

Czy nieogrzewany (izolacja termiczna na stropie) i nieużytkowy strych należy jakoś szczególnie wentylować?
Na dachu będzie pełne deskowanie + papa, w późniejszym terminie blachodachówka.

Ścianę szczytową zakończyć 10cm poniżej krokwi i kłaść tam styropian, czy w przypadku nieogrzewanego pomieszczenia nie ma to znaczenia?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ciągłość każdej izolacji to podstawa dlatego należy obłożyć wierzch i wewnętrzną powierzchnię ściany szczytowej oraz o ile występują  również wewnętrzne powierzchnie ścian kolankowych i kominy. Nieużytkowy strych należy wentylować ale wystarczy drożna szczelina w kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kurtz

> Ciągłość każdej izolacji to podstawa dlatego należy obłożyć wierzch i wewnętrzną powierzchnię ściany szczytowej oraz o ile występują  również wewnętrzne powierzchnie ścian kolankowych i kominy. Nieużytkowy strych należy wentylować ale wystarczy drożna szczelina w kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki!
Wewnętrzną powierzchnie ścian szczytowych również? żeby nie było mostka po murach?

Ale jeśli na początek będzie tylko papa to ta szczelina w kalenicy będzie przykryta szczelnie papą? Po nałożeniu dachówki należny ją rozciąć?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

[QUOTE=kurtz;7441751]...Wewnętrzną powierzchnie ścian szczytowych również?[QUOTE]
Tak. Żeby nie było przemarzania po ścianach.




> Ale jeśli na początek będzie tylko papa to ta szczelina w kalenicy będzie przykryta szczelnie papą? Po nałożeniu dachówki należny ją rozciąć?


Należy ja rozciąć tuz przed kryciem dachówką.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hudy8

Panowie mam wycięte dechy w kalenicy po 5cm na każdą stronę. Wykonawca od dołu kryje papę i przybija od razu kontrłaty i łaty. Mam do was 3 pytania i bardzo proszę o szyba odpowiedź bo czas nagli. Dach 37 stopni z dachówką.

- Czy przesmarować zakłady papy jakimś uszczelniaczem dekarskim czy to nie ma sensu przy tym nachyleniu dachu?
- To samo z kontrlatami czy nie powinny być od spodu przesmarowane uszczelniaczem? Wykonawca twierdzi że nie jest to potrzebne przy 37 stopniach.
- Ostatnie pytanie dotyczy kalenicy. Wykonawca chce zrobić "czapkę" z papy nałożona na kontrłaty. Czy może to byc papa czy powinna być np membrana lub dedykowane do tego pasy na kalenice czy jak się to fachowo nazywa.
Dziękuje za szybka odpowiedź.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma potrzeby uszczelniania kontrłat ani poziomych połączeń papy o ile są wykonane odpowiednie zakłady (minimum 10 cm). Może być czapa z papy zamontowana w połowie grubości kontrłaty. Skoro Twój dekarz kryję papą i od razu montuje łaty to znaczy, że więźbę masz idealnie wykonaną ( w co wątpię). Rozumiem, że dekarz sprawdził płaszczyzny dachu i jego wymiary. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wojtf23

Panowie a jak z krawężnicą???? tak samo jak z kalenicą - nie deskujemy na styk tylko zostawiamy odstęp a potem wycinamy papę jak będzie krycie docelowe??? a przy koszu podobnie??? i jak z wentylacją wieżyczki 8-kątnej??

----------


## techniczny

Kosz i wieżyczkę możesz zrobić tak:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Naroża i kosze dokładnie tak! Wzorowe wykonanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wojtf23

Czyli jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem wieżyczkę mam zrobić tak: na czerwono zaznaczone wywietrzniki


A jak z krawężnicami??? zaznaczyłem na czerwono czyli coś jak kalenice czy na turkusowo jak wieżyczkę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Odnośnie wieżyczki trzeba zobaczyć więźbę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wojtf23

jak dostanę projekt po adaptacji podeśle zdjęcia.

----------


## wojtf23

Przesyłam plan wieźby

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Myślę, że wstawienie wywietrzników na wieżyczce  tak jak zaznaczyłeś będzie OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wojtf23

Super. Dziękuję za pomoc. Pytanie jeszcze jedno czy zaraz na krokwie dać folię paroprzepuszczalną - kontrłata - deskowanie - papa - kontrłata - łata - dachówka??? Czy bez folii paroprzepuszczalnej???

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Montowanie folii w tym miejscu nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia. To lobby producentów folii lansuje takie rozwiązania no bo gdzieś te produkty trzeba sprzedawać. W przypadku gdy grubość montowanej pomiędzy krokwiami wełny będzie o 2~3 cm mniejsza od wysokości krokwi i wełna będzie układana a nie upychana to jej blokowanie od strony desek nie jest potrzebne. Wiatroizolacja też nie jest potrzebna bo grawitacyjne przepływy w szczelinie pomiędzy wełną a deskami są laminarne a nie burzliwe i do tego są dławione oporami przepływu. Nie powstaje zatem zjawisko tzw. "wywiewania ciepła". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wojtf23

Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## hudy8

Mam pytanie co do wysokości szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Czy jest jakieś równanie by ją precyzyjnie obliczyć? W różnych źródłach jest minimum 2-3cm ale czy nie powinno się brać pod uwagę długości i szerokości wentylowanej połaci oraz kąta nachylenia dachu? U mnie jest szczelina 2,5 - 3cm ale przestrzenie wentylowane są szerokości 70cm i długości 3,3m przy kącie nachylenia 37 stopni.
Znajomy też ociepla dach i się zastanawia nad szczeliną ale u niego jest kąt 35 stopni, szerokość między krokwiami podobna bo 70cm ale długość wentyliwanych powierzchni to prawie 8 metrów. Wydaje mi się że szczelina u niego powinna być wyższa a on chce dać 3cm.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie znam wzorów. Należałoby zgłębić trochę teorię przepływów. Przepływ w szczelinie jest przepływem grawitacyjnym i z pewnością jest to przepływ laminarny (powolny).  Przyjmuje się minimalny przekrój szczeliny wentylacyjnej 200 cm2 na 1 mb okapu (wlotu) czyli wysokość szczeliny minimum 2 cm. Dla wentylacji pokrycia dachowego jest to typowy wymiar 2,5 cm (grubość typowej kontrłaty).  Ten wymiar wystarcza dla długości połaci do 6 mb i do 8 mb przy zastosowaniu dachówek wentylacyjnych. Powyżej 6 mb wysokość powinna wynosić 3 cm a powyżej  8 bm 4 cm. Podobnie rzecz się ma z wentylacją warstwy izolacji cieplnej. Należy jednak zwrócić uwagę na fakt  nierównej powierzchni w przypadku wełny mineralnej czy szklanej do tego naprężenia powstałe przy montażu. Lepiej zatem dla tej przestrzeni zapewnić większą szczelinę wentylacyjną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wojtf23

tak przypominając sobie czytam powtórnie i w zdjęciu co załączył *techniczny* w poście #269 kontrłaty są posmarowane razem z papą czymś czarnym. Czy można wiedzieć co to???

----------


## MichalTr

Jak przymocować papę na rozciętym deskowaniu w kalenicy? Na papę przyjdą robocze kontralaty. Czy w kalenicy dobić do nich łaty i do nich zamocować „czapkę” z papy??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czapka z papy w połowie grubości kontrłat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MichalTr

> Czapka z papy w połowie grubości kontrłat. Pozdrawiam.


Może to głupie pytanie, ale czy to znaczy, ze kontry w najwyższym punkcie obu połaci podcinać(wycinać jakby zamek 2cm) w przypadku kontry grubości 4cm? Jakiej szerokości musi być taka czapka?? 

A może przy dachu dwuspadowym, brak okapów, kąt nachylenia połaci 35st, poddasze nieużytkowe, ocieplenie leżące na stropie, brak ocieplenia dachu, docelowo dachówka betonowa zamiast rozcięcia w kalenicy dać tylko kominki wentylacyjne ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czapa powinna zachodzić 20 cm na połać. Gdy konrłata ma grubość 25 mm  stosuję paski sklejki wodoodpornej grubości 12 mm (sklejka, papa, sklejka). Przy innych grubościach kontrłaty adekwatnie do grubości. W przypadku gdy papa zwiesza się pomiędzy krokwiami należy podłożyć odpowiedni dystans np. pasek sklejki.
Przy nieocieplonym, nieużytkowym poddaszu można zastosować kominki wentylacyjne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MichalTr

> Czapa powinna zachodzić 20 cm na połać. Gdy konrłata ma grubość 25 mm  stosuję paski sklejki wodoodpornej grubości 12 mm (sklejka, papa, sklejka). Przy innych grubościach kontrłaty adekwatnie do grubości. W przypadku gdy papa zwiesza się pomiędzy krokwiami należy podłożyć odpowiedni dystans np. pasek sklejki.
> Przy nieocieplonym, nieużytkowym poddaszu można zastosować kominki wentylacyjne. Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju dziękuje za podpowiedzi. 
Jeszcze ostatnie pytanie ile tych kominków musiałbym zastosować i co lepiej wybrać w moim przypadku - kominki czy rozcięcie w kalenicy ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jeden kominek fi 100 na 2 mb kalenicy. Myślę, że rozcięcie kalenicy będzie tańszym i skuteczniejszym rozwiązaniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazi_dg

Właśnie skończyłem czytać temat i kilka innych i wiele ciekawych rzeczy się dowiedziałem. Szkoda, że tak późno. 
Mam dwuspadowy dach krokwiowo jętkowy (40 stopni), pełne deskowanie, membrana jak pod gont (nie wiem co to dokładnie) i dachówka ceramiczna. Kalenica zabita na amen. Za 2 tygodnie wchodzi ocieplenie wełną. Po analizie dam 5 cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej (krowie wysokość 20 cm). Podbitka po skosie więc wentylacja między każdą przestrzenią między krokwiami. 
I teraz planowałem ocieplić połać do samej kalenicy, dodatkowo między jętki wełna czyli chciałem ocieplić stryszek. Tylko teraz wiem, że wentylacja nie będzie działać bo nie ma ujścia w kalenicy. 
Po analizie wątków chciałbym jeszcze zasięgnąć rady. Proszę o wskazanie najlepszego rozwiązania. 
1. Ocieplenie zgodnie z planem całego stryszku, przestrzeń pod kalenicą obniżyć żeby zrobić taki "trójkąt" (jakby jętkę  zaraz pod kalenicą wsadzić) żeby powstała pusta przestrzeń i w ścianach szczytowych dać kratki po dwóch stronach. Czy to zapewni odpowiednią przestrzeń do wentylacji?
2. Ocieplić stryszek a wentylację zapewnić przez kominy wentylacyjne które akurat mam nieużywane? Kominy są dwa, przy ścianach szczytowych i zastanawiam się czy jak przebiję w nich otwory do kanałów wentylacyjnych to zapewni to odpowiednią wentylację?
3. Nie ocieplać stryszku i dać kominki wentylacyjne - czytałem że powinien być jeden kominek fi 100 na 2 mb kalenicy więc klika sztuk by wyszło co nie będzie wyglądało jakoś estetycznie z zewnątrz. 
4. Demontować gąsiory, taśmę, szlifować kontrłaty i wycinać kalenicę? Nie wiem czy możliwe.

Proszę o radę. Zależy mi na tym, aby nie mieć grzyba.

Pozdrawiam,
Mateusz

----------


## Jan P.

Można od spodu wyciąć deski i membranę(ostrożnie by nie ruszyć taśmy). Z dodatkowymi jętkami też zda egzamin. Jan

----------


## mazi_dg

Hmmm... można wyciąć od dołu deski i membranę ale co dalej? Należy wykonać przecież czapkę z papy i montować w połowie grubości kontrłaty, a to można uczynić tylko po zdjęciu gąsiorów, więc chyba będzie lepiej zrobić to od góry. 
Pan Andrzej twierdzi, żeby działały kratki w ścianach szczytowych to muszą mieć 0,5×0,5 m - czy takie same wymiary tyczą się gdy zrobię tylko niewielką przestrzeń wentylacyjną w samym szczycie? 
Za tydzień wchodzi ocieplenie, muszę podjąć decyzję. Będę wdzięczny za kolejne opinie. 

btw. Przespałem się z opcją nieocieplonego stryszku i ta wersja odpada, więc dążę do ocieplonego poddasza. 

Mateusz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Proszę o wskazanie najlepszego rozwiązania. ...


Ad. 1. Nie zapewni. Natomiast można tak to wykonać ale dodatkowo zastosować minimum 4 kominki wentylacyjne. Takie rozwiązanie będzie najmniej inwazyjne w przypadku wykonanego dachu.
Ad. 2. nie zapewni.
Ad. 3. Można tak zrobić. Wystarczą 2~3 kominki wentylacyjne.
Ad. 4. Najlepsze rozwiązanie. Nie trzeba szlifować kontrłat tylko je wyciąć w okolicy kalenicy. W ich miejsce wstawić paski sklejki wodoodpornej grubości 12 mm folię lub papę i paski sklejki.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazi_dg

I o taką właśnie odpowiedź mi chodziło - konkretną, dziękuję. 

Rozeznaję wycenę usługi demontażu gąsiorów, szczotek, usunięcia desek w kalenicy, wykonanie "fartucha" na sklejce i ponowny montaż. Chcę to wykonać raz a porządnie i nie wracać do tematu. 

Cały czas zastanawiam się jaką grubość wełny dać. Krokiew ma 20 cm i mam dwie opcje - 18 cm lub 15 cm. W normie DIN 4108-3 jest napisane, że szczelina ma mieć minimum 2 cm więc mógłbym dać 18 cm - więcej izolacji zawsze trochę cieplej. Co myślicie? dach kąt 40 C. 
Mateusz

----------


## mazi_dg

Tak się zastanawiam jeszcze - między jetkami tez będzie wełna i również będzie narażona na wilgoć z pomieszczeń - w jaki sposób to miejsce powinno być wentylowane? Czy jak mam jetki 18 cm wysokie to wełna powinna być 18 czy 15? 

Jeżeli będę miał docieplenie do samej kalenicy to jak wentylować wełnę między jetkami? Będzie ona od dołu zamknięta gk a od góry osb żeby dało się chodzić po poddaszu. Czy należy zrobić szczelinę nad wełną i połączyć ją ze szczeliną wentylacyjną w krokwiach ? 

Mateusz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pomiędzy krokwie 15 cm wełny i pod krokwie też 15 cm wełny. Razem 30 cm i będzie bardzo OK. W przypadku montaży izolacji cieplnej do samej kalenicy tak naprawdę izolacja na jętkach nie ma większego znaczenia. Warto jednak zachować szczelinę pomiędzy podłogą a wełną. Nie łączyć tej szczeliny ze szczeliną połaci dachowej natomiast podłogę skończyć przed wełną izolującą połać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazi_dg

Rozumiem, czyli para wodna która będzie między jętkami ma ujść z boku przy krokwiach do przestrzeni strychu?

Dziękuję za pomoc. Niestety pod krokwie pójdzie tylko 5 cm. Większa ilość to obniżenie pomieszczeń. Coś trzeba wybrać. 

Pozdrawiam,
Mateusz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To pod krokwie daj styropian a najlepiej ekstrudowany xps. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazi_dg

Styropian pod krokwie - lambda porównywalna z dobrej klasy wełną więc nie widzę potrzeby. Do tego jak wówczas będzie zachowywać się para wodna przechodząca z pomieszczeń przez gk? Styropian nie puści jej i skropli się na powierzchni styropianu gdzie wentylacja nie będzie działać. Poprawcie mnie jeżeli się mylę, bo ekspertem to nie jestem, raczej staram się logicznie na to wszystko patrzyć. 
Mateusz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie na powierzchni styropianu się nie skropli. Idąc tokiem Twojego rozumowania para wodna skraplałaby się na folii paroizolacyjnej. Pisząc obrazowo skraplanie pary wodnej nastąpi wewnątrz warstwy izolacji cieplnej gdy ta para wodna będzie zbliżała się do miejsca z temperaturą 0*C. A tak dokładnie zacznie się skraplać gdy osiągnie stan nasycenia. Właśnie po to stosujemy folię paroizolacyjną aby zminimalizować to niekorzystne zjawisko. Warstwa styropianu zadziałaby jak paroizolacja. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazi_dg

Tak jak mówię, ekspertem nie jestem więc mogę pisać głupoty, ale dziękuję za wyjaśnienia i merytoryczną dyskusję. 
Mój tok logiki jest następujący: para wodna z pomieszczenia dostaje się do płyt gk, następnie przechodzi przez paroizolację, bo z tego co mi wiadomo to folia paroizolacyjna działa jak membrana czyli powinna przepuścić parę z pomieszczenia w stronę dachówki, w drugą stronę nie. Następnie jak mamy wełnę to przez nią również przejdzie aż do szczeliny wentylacyjnej. W momencie gdy zamiast wełny jest ułożony szczelnie styropian to przez styropian ta para nie przejdzie. Możliwe, że to nie problem, ponieważ przez dodatnie temp. w domu ta para nigdy się nie wykropli, tego nie wiem. 

Pytanie jaką przewagę daje styropian, skoro ma zbliżoną lambdę do dobrej klasy wełny. 
Mateusz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nigdy nie pisze głupot ten kto napisze, że mu się wydaje. Folia dachowa wysokoparoprzepuszczalna (współczynnik Sd~0,02) przepuszcza parę wodną w obie strony natomiast folia paroizolacyjna (współczynnik Sd~150) nie przepuszcza pary wodnej w żadną stronę. Po to stosuje się tą folię aby zablokować od strony pomieszczeń mieszkalnych dostęp pary wodnej do warstwy izolacji cieplnej. Warstwa styropianu to dodatkowa bariera dla pary wodnej. Natomiast świadome wpuszczanie pary wodnej do warstwy izolacji cieplnej to duży błąd. Przy prawidłowo wykonanej izolacji cieplnej, od strony pomieszczeń mieszkalnych nigdy nie wystąpi kondensacja pary wodnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazi_dg

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia. 
Dekarz, którego zapytałem powiedział, że nie podejmie się wykonania prac związanych z przerobieniem kalenicy. 
Doszedłem do wniosku, że jest to zbyt duża ingerencja w dach, zdejmowanie gąsiorów, szczotek, dachówek, wiatrówek, wycinanie kontrłat itd. 
Wykonam to następująco - dodam dwa kominki wentylacyjne + dwa otwory do kominów wentylacyjnych. Zrobię pod kalenicą pustą przestrzeń tzn. takie jakby jętki, żeby powstał trójkąt skąd wilgoć będzie uciekać przez kominki i otwory w kominie. 
Dla tych którzy się boją, że to mało, zawsze można do jednego kominka zamontować wentylator i co jakiś czas włączać. Ja mam nadzieję że te 4 szt. powinny wystarczyć. 

Odnośnie docieplenia to daję 18 cm wełny między krokwie (krokwie 20cm) na to w strefie mieszkalnej 8 cm, tutuaj zmuszają mnie do tego zbyt nisko wymurowane ścianki działowe i 5 cm to za mało, między jętki daje 15 cm (jętki 18 cm). 
Pozdrawiam 
Mateusz

----------

